# PHP und MySQL: zwei Insert Into Befehle



## fRagiLeMOD (15. Juni 2007)

Moin,

ich habe heute morgen durch Zufall herausgefunden, dass zwei Befehle zum Einfügen von Daten in eine Tabelle der MySQL Datenbank funktionieren.

Beispiel 1 (Standart):

```
mysql_query("	INSERT INTO tabelle (wert1, wert2)
				VALUES		'".$wert1."',
							'".$wert2."'");
```

Beispiel 2:

```
mysql_query("	INSERT INTO tabelle
				SET			wert1='".$wert1."',
							wert2='".$wert2."'");
```

Nun meine Frage: Werden beide Möglichkeiten von allen MySQL Versionen unterstützt, oder sollte man lieber die zweite Möglichkeit besser nicht verwenden?

Viele Grüße


----------



## saftmeister (15. Juni 2007)

Das ist tatsächlich so möglich, aber nur in MySQL und auch nur dann, wenn man keinen besonderen Connector verwendet. Ich würde das nicht verwenden. Es ist kein ANSI-SQL.


----------



## fRagiLeMOD (15. Juni 2007)

Alles klar, ich bleibe dann lieber beim Standart Insert Into Befehl. 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Gumbo (16. Juni 2007)

Ich bevorzuge die Schreibweise mit SET-Klausel, da diese wesentlich übersichtlicher ist. Nur wenn mehrere Datensätzen  gleichzeitig eingefügt werden sollen, wähle ich die erste.


----------



## saftmeister (16. Juni 2007)

Wenn es dir um die Übersicht geht, verwende doch gleich Prepared Statements ^^


----------

